
Seen a font in use and want to know what it is? - MrJagil
https://www.myfonts.com/WhatTheFont/?
======
Brendinooo
WhatTheFont is a good resource. Identifont is another one that helps you
narrow things down on your own, though the results can be spotty at times.

[http://graphicdesign.stackexchange.com/questions/tagged/font...](http://graphicdesign.stackexchange.com/questions/tagged/font-
identification)

I'm active on this part of the site, and I see most questions get answered in
some way. If you like the Stack Overflow format, it's a great way to get help.
The tag wiki has a lot of resources to check out apart from the SE site
itself.

As an aside, it's interesting that the Sci-Fi Stack Exchange has a lot of
questions pertaining to "Story Identification" \- a similar concept in a
different genre of knowledge. Cool to see sites out there where experts hang
out and beginners can get help.

------
MrJagil
Amazing service, they have a forum too[1] where I got my two requests handled
immediately and very correctly [2] (both by the user Tectronic).

[1]
[https://www.myfonts.com/WhatTheFont/forum/](https://www.myfonts.com/WhatTheFont/forum/)
[2] Neutraface was one of them. Very interesting font:
[http://www.houseind.com/fonts/neutraface](http://www.houseind.com/fonts/neutraface)

~~~
mark-r
Tecnotronic only appeared on the site a couple of years ago, but now he seems
to do about 80% of the forum IDs. I don't know how he finds time to sleep or
earn a living.

Gotta agree with you on Neutraface.

------
blt
I emailed them to ask if their "K&R!" example was a reference to the authors
of "The C Programming Language". They said their designer chose it, and it
probably wasn't. I was disappointed.

------
phallstrom
If you're a Safari user and tired of inspecting to find text fonts...
[https://github.com/phallstrom/SafariFontScope](https://github.com/phallstrom/SafariFontScope)

~~~
kendalk
If you are a Firefox user:

Font Finder [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/font-
finder/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/font-finder/)

~~~
palakchokshi
If you are a chrome user

What Font
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/whatfont/jabopobgc...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/whatfont/jabopobgcpjmedljpbcaablpmlmfcogm)

------
eps
[http://typophile.com/fontid](http://typophile.com/fontid)

MyFonts' contraption is nice in theory, but in practice the process tends to
get cumbersome and it's prone to mis-detection. It also managed to loop on me
once :)

In comparison, TypeID board is absolutely incredible if not for the answer but
for the amazing depth of knowledge that people who hang around there have.
It's not uncommon to get an ID in a matter of minutes for the most obscure
sample.

------
Vonkastell
WhatTheFont is a pretty good tool but it only works well when there's high
contrast. Black on white, or white on black is the only way to get it to work
well.

If you geek out on fonts, then you'll find the iOS app pretty fun. It's not
perfect, but you'll impress all your designer friends if they aren't familiar
with it. [http://bit.ly/1vBCCsL](http://bit.ly/1vBCCsL)

------
otterley
There's also this oldie-but-goodie:
[http://www.identifont.com/](http://www.identifont.com/)

~~~
mark-r
I haven't found it to be terribly useful - you answer your 20 questions and
are given a long list of possible matches, and if you're extremely lucky the
font might be somewhere in the list. The MyFonts approach is much nicer,
working directly with an image of the characters with the forum as a backup.

~~~
ams6110
I used it just the other day, with success. I had a font sample that was
small, only two uppercase and six lowercase letters. I had to answer "don't
know" to most of the questions but it kept going and found the exact font I
was looikng for.

------
pdx6
I work for Monotype, the owner of myFonts, and I can assure you we have more
amazing things in store for WhatTheFont and beyond. :)

------
tbirdz
Here's another tip: If you want to know the fonts used in a PDF, you can use
the pdffonts utility from poppler.

~~~
duncans
If you're using Adobe Reader: File > Properties > Fonts > Fonts Used in this
Document

------
Flenser
Once you know what font it is, find the closest google font with this:

[http://joelcrawfordsmith.com/new/](http://joelcrawfordsmith.com/new/)

------
scrollaway
Your tool does not accept https URLs. WTF indeed.

Edit: I tried submitting the Google logo
([https://www.google.se/images/srpr/logo11w.png](https://www.google.se/images/srpr/logo11w.png)
over http) and it could not find the font for it. Also, the logo ended up
looking very weird, I guess it does not support transparency. Nice idea but
not quite there yet.

~~~
petercooper
_Nice idea but not quite there yet._

I've been using that site for at least 7-8 years, so if it's not there, I'm
not sure it'll ever be unless they redevelop it ;-) I think a big part of the
problem is the letters aren't separated enough, I've had to edit images to
break letters apart more before for it to work. When it does work it's pretty
cool though.

~~~
scrollaway
These two bugs are extremely basic stuff one would find in the most alpha of
alphas. If it's been there for 7-8 years, something is either massively wrong
with it or development on it is dead (which makes it kind of .. useless, imho)

~~~
ics
I've been using it for just about a decade; if you recall, us designers
basically didn't use transparency on the web except when _absolutely
necessary_ because of IE, and even then it was often in GIFs (which you
wouldn't use for type) to save the grief of a client seeing an improperly
rendered PNG. Anyway, I always just uploaded a screengrab of what I wanted
anyway.

I'd love to see it improved in every way, but calling it 'useless' because of
such a silly bug is... silly.

~~~
m1stert
I've also been using it for almost a decade. I usually have to: \+ find the
largest source version of the font in question. common logos are frequently
available in vector format (I'm assuming you're using the service because the
font itself has been outlined; you'd have no use for it if the font is either
embedded or referenced). if bitmap, use google image search to find the
largest size. \+ create a high contrast version. if vector, simply open in a
vector editing app and make the text black if it isn't already, and remove any
background. if bitmap, open in bitmap editor and manipulate image via channel
editing or using levels, curves, or other method. \+ edit in vector or bitmap
app to remove any overlaps. \+ save to highest quality JPEG and upload to what
the font. \+ use what the font's drag functionality to combine letterforms
that it (ridiculously) doesn't automatically detect such as "i". \+ hope for
the best.

